# Message for U.S. Citizens: Photo Requirements for U.S. Passport Applications



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*United States Embassy Manila, Philippines
October 23, 2020

Message for U.S. Citizens:  Photo Requirements for U.S. Passport Applications*​
Poor-quality photos are the number one reason passport applications are delayed. When we receive a passport photo that does not meet U.S. Department of State standards, we must stop processing the application, contact you to request new photos, and wait for the new photos to arrive at our office before we can issue your new passport. As a result, you may be forced to cancel or delay your travel plans.

Here are the top five reasons passport photos are rejected at the U.S. Embassy in Manila and ways to avoid these pitfalls:

1. -*Photo is digitally edited or retouched* – Do not alter or edit your passport photo. This includes airbrushing the background to make it appear whiter (as this sometimes affects the shape of the head) and photoshopping of attire. Your passport photo should be the best likeness of you; do not use filters commonly used on social media.

2. -*Eyeglasses* – Please remove your glasses for your passport photo, even if you normally wear them. If you cannot remove your glasses for medical reasons, please include a signed note from your doctor with your application.

3. -*Photo is more than six months old* – Your photo must have been taken within six months of submitting your passport application.

4. -*Head size is incorrect* – Often, the photo has been taken from too close or too far away. The head should be centered in the photo and sized between 1 inch and 1.4 inches (2.5 cm and 3.5 cm).

5. -*Poor-quality image or photos* – We cannot use blurry, grainy, or pixelated photos, or photos that are not printed on photo-quality paper. Your photos should always be clear and as high-resolution as possible.

You can find more details about the passport renewal process and photo requirements on our website.
*_*

For further information: 

-See the State Department's travel website for the Worldwide Caution, Travel Advisories, Alerts, and the Philippines Country Specific Information. 
-Enroll in the Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP) to receive Alerts and make it easier to locate you in an emergency. 
-Contact the U.S. Embassy in Manila, Philippines, located at 1201 Roxas Boulevard, at +(63) (2) 5301-2000, from 7:30 a.m. to 4:00 p.m. Monday through Friday. After-hours emergency number for U.S. citizens is +(63) (2) 5301-2000. 
-Call 1-888-407-4747 toll-free in the United States and Canada or 1-202-501-4444 from other countries from 8:00 a.m. to 8:00 p.m. Eastern Standard Time, Monday through Friday (except U.S. federal holidays). 
-Follow us on Twitter and Facebook. 


My little input: As an American citizen you can not smile and also you can not wear a suit... watch out the photographers here don't know what they are doing. Information on correct passport size is on the online applications form, here's a link to a US Passport Renewal and this also can be found under the sticky "Useful Links" Renew an Adult 10-Year Validity Passport | U.S. Embassy in the Philippines


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

And of all the requirements this should be a slam dunk LOL


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

The US Embassy won't take personal checks and so that makes for more hassles and then banking check only from 3 selected banks plus the local photographers that push wearing suits and using cheap quality paper but you do have to show up with the correct measurements and those are found on the Online Passport Registration.

I had to research this when I renewed my passport 4 years ago because I didn't want any delays with my passport and it went real smoothly, the recommended courier is Air21 and they have their own office at the US Embassy even though they have several offices all over including near us you only call the number listed for Air21 located at the US Embassy, they come to your house pick up the documents and then once your Passport is finished they deliver, I did have to call them looking for my passport and they had it right there and got it out to me the next day, it also has a tracking and Air21 gives you the tracking numbers.

Easy to get done in the US, you use the Postal Service.

I have a link on how to accomplish this here under the sticky thread "Useful Links" Useful Links For Expats


----------

